# wincheter 94



## enjoys cutting (Oct 28, 2009)

just been trying my 30-30 win model 94.just wondering what i should expect for grouping?it seems fine for deer hunting accuracy but doesn't group very tight.was using 170gr silver tips.they were all in about 4".


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 28, 2009)

Were you using a scope or the open iron sights? And at what range did you get your 4-inch groups? At 100 yards with a scope, for example, and good technique you ought to be able to get 2-inch groups.


----------



## enjoys cutting (Oct 28, 2009)

that was at 50 yards not great but good for the "behind the fored shoulder shot" with a scope.the area i hunt is mostly 50 yards or less,some on stand but mostly still hunting.


----------



## sbhooper (Oct 29, 2009)

Those rifles are plenty accurate. With a scope, you should be shooting nearly one-hole groups at that range if you are using a rest. It is a different story if you are trying to free-hand it.


----------



## Kansas (Oct 29, 2009)

I had a 1965 1894 winchester 30-30 not that that had anything to do with its accuracy necessarily but it was not very easy to group it with the horn sights, @ 100 yds putting all 8 or whatever it held on a paper plate was doing good from what I remember.

If it had a better sight would have helped imo wish I still had it thats why I got rid of it back then now it wouldnt matter how it shot just that I had one fwtw.

Kansas


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 29, 2009)

Just a heads up if you have a more recently made Carbine.

Try a box of the 150gr loads.

The ROT was changed on the later Carbines, and they do not stabilize the 170's as well.


Also double check your rings and bases...

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## enjoys cutting (Oct 29, 2009)

what do you consider "newer carbine?i have some 170gr federal round nose i might try to see how they do.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 29, 2009)

enjoys cutting said:


> what do you consider "newer carbine?i have some 170gr federal round nose i might try to see how they do.



Post 64' Trappers, Have the slower Rate of twist.

I had the same issues with a couple customers, and between us we found the old Winchester 150gr power point,and handloads using the old Herters RN 150gr, were the medicine.

Best of luck with the Federals though, ya never know.

Just on the off chance, check the fore end band and see if it's gotten loose, sometimes they get loose and can cause no end of consternation.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 29, 2009)

4" at 50 yards.....it would be staying in the gun safe until I found something out. We just sighted in my buddy's lever gun (marlin) and its around 1.5" at 100....


----------



## enjoys cutting (Oct 29, 2009)

i put 3 shots in about a 3 inch circle with my marlin 336 in 35 rem with open sights at 50 yards.not used to the 30-30,maybe with diffrent ammo i could do better.possibly scope trouble?more testing another day


----------



## sbhooper (Oct 30, 2009)

If you have a cheap scope, it could be the issue. Make sure all of the mounts are tight also.


----------



## rob206 (Oct 30, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> Post 64' Trappers, Have the slower Rate of twist.
> 
> I had the same issues with a couple customers, and between us we found the old Winchester 150gr power point,and handloads using the old Herters RN 150gr, were the medicine.
> 
> ...



:agree2:


My '94 will easily do 4" at a hundred and with a peep sight. Not bragging just sayin.

Could be a pitted barrel, is it new or used?


----------



## NYH1 (Oct 30, 2009)

sbhooper said:


> If you have a cheap scope, it could be the issue.


Even if you have an expensive scope it could be the issue. I sent my Leupold VX-II 2-7x33mm Shotgun Scope ($300) back to Leupold for the third time this past Wednesday.


----------



## sbhooper (Oct 31, 2009)

That is true. I sent back a Burris or two also. I should have genericly said "scope", although you are a bit more apt to have issues with the cheap ones.


----------



## discounthunter (Oct 31, 2009)

not busted on ya but why is it always the equipments fault? how much do you target shoot? 10-12 rounds before season? or hundreds of rounds a year?
again not busting ya, but partial facts will give you guesses for answers. 

what kind of scope? did you purchess this rifle new? how many different types and grains(150 vs 170 ect) have you tried? did you let someone else try and get the same results? weather conditions hot vs cold vs humid vs windy? bench with a good rest vs homemade rest/pad vs shouldered? cold barrel( waiting 15-20 min between shots) vs rapid fire one right after another.

these are thing you need to look at as a whole and seperatly, to help you get more acurate.

along with practice practice practice. i would not acept 4" at fifty yards while target shooting.

my main rifle is a 30-30 marlin 336 with a red field wide angle 1 3/4 by 5 ,i hunt in brush and swamps where 50yards is a long shot. my wife uses a winchester 94 lawman in .357 ,bushnell scope,both target shoot at less than 1" at 50 yards.

now buck fever is a whole nother factor!


----------



## enjoys cutting (Oct 31, 2009)

never said it was the scopes fault just wondered how these rifles were for accuracy.i had never shot one before and didn't know much about them.just tried the ammo that was with the gun when i got it.hopping to go to the range with some diffrent ammo and give it a try.i can do better groups with my 35 rem 336 free hand than what i got with the 30-30.at least going to the range and shooting is enjoyable


----------



## enjoys cutting (Nov 10, 2009)

tried some new federal 170 gr ammo at the range with much better results.3 shots all within 2" at 100 yards much better.bring on the deer.lol


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 10, 2009)

enjoys cutting said:


> tried some new federal 170 gr ammo at the range with much better results.3 shots all within 2" at 100 yards much better.bring on the deer.lol



2" @ 100yds is good, real good, for an un-tinkered winnie 94.

They can be fussy with ammo, so stick with what ya know, and don't go changing anything without trying it first.

Keep her clean and stored muzzle down, and that 94 will be clobbering Deer for your great, great,grand kids, Kid.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## enjoys cutting (Nov 10, 2009)

yah i was very happy with the new results.going to give a go in the woods for a few days at the deer camp.


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 10, 2009)

enjoys cutting said:


> yah i was very happy with the new results.going to give a go in the woods for a few days at the deer camp.



Good luck to ya!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------

